# called 911 this morning



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

3/24: Not good again yesterday. Guess it will take time. I won't bother you with daily updates, maybe once a week or so. Did I mention what a pain it is driving to that hospital every day? It's starting to wear on me already and it's only one week today.  At least it looks like Arch isn't limping as much.

3/22/09: He was much better today!!!! He was alert and holding a regular conversation with us. At one point I mentioned that I wanted to block off the stairs because of Archie's leg but I couldn't find the gate....he told me where to look! :chili: I hope this isn't just a good day, but the beginning of his healing! Thanks for listening to me rant every day.


3/21/09: Yesterday the neurologist told me that Stan has a very serious frontal lobe injury. They don't like to operate on someone his age because is doesn't often go well. They'll continue to moniter him and will operate only if necessary. Yesterday he was more "with it" and was talking faster but he seemed confused and had some facts mixed up, like he told everyone his daughter was there (no, she wasn't) and he said this wasn't his real room...that they were just borrowing this room and his room was down the hall. When he wasn't talking, his mouth was open (?????). Better than the day before, but still definitely far from normal. But he now has a person with him in the room all day long because he's a fall risk and he's stubborn. So, does it sound like he's making progress???

Oh....and Archie developed a limp yesterday and now can not put any weight on his right front leg at all. I will take him to the vet today. I must say, he was enjoying the extra attention last night....  
When I called the vet last night, they're weren't any doctors there but the girl's thoughts were that he may have twisted his ankle or something. I can't feel anything and he doesn't act hurt when I felt his whole leg and foot.


Don't have much time, but thought I'd pop in to see if these prayers really do work.

I had to call 911 this morning for Stan - but ultimately he refused to go by ambulance. I finally got him to the hospital where he fell and crashed his head on the cement walk :new_shocked: He's so STUBBORN...I tried to get him a wheel chair and he refused!!!!!!!!!!! 

I was with him for an hour or two in the emergency room while they were taking blood, etc. then decided to come to work - as all I was doing was standing around waiting and doing nothing. I just got a call from the nurse, they're transporting him to a hospital in Atlantic City because he's bleeding inside his head.

This is the first day Ava is alone in her pen. This is NOT a good day. I'm going home now to hold her and play with her, then I'll get directions to the hospital. 


UPDATE:
It's Friday morning, Stan had a new pace maker put in on Wednesday afternoon, so I'm not too worried about his heart right now. It's his head - and the bleeding has been getting worse, he's not acting right and with Natasha Richardson in the news, I'm really getting concerned. My days have been too long and I'm really tired and on top of that I didn't sleep last night....I just kept thinking....you know, he could really die, or have brain damage or who knows - I just never really thought anything like this would happen. It's so easy to Not face reality but seeing him last night was very disturbing and I really really hope he improves today. He was getting another brain scan as I left last night and I was too scared to even call to hear the results when I got home. 

At least my daughter was able to stay here for the past few days and play with the kids. I thought she'd be able to help me get the puppy house trained...but when I asked her if Ava had pee'd on the paper, she said, "Oh, Ava never peed at all" :smstarz: so now I have to find it.... :smtease: 

I'm just cooling it this morning, I have off work today and I'll go to the hospital this afternoon, so think I'll go get another cup of coffee and read the paper. Have a good day and cherish the people in your lives.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no, how scary! I hope everything turns out to be ok, You guys will be in my thoughts! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746950


> Don't have much time, but thought I'd pop in to see if these prayers really do work.
> 
> I had to call 911 this morning for Stan - but ultimately he refused to go by ambulance. I finally got him to the hospital where he fell and crashed his head on the cement walk :new_shocked: He's so STUBBORN...I tried to get him a wheel chair and he refused!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Pat, the prayers have begun. 

Just drive carefully and know we all are here :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat ~ We are praying like crazy 


Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Oliver, Sugar, Nubi, and Ozzie

We love you, Pat. :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am praying for you and your family


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pat keeping you all in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pat, Bob and I are praying for Stan. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Pat I'm so sorry. Is the bleeding from the fall or maybe a stroke? Keep us updated, we are praying he'll be O.K. :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You and Stan have my prayers too, Pat. I hope he will be okay.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

My warmest wishes and prayers are with you, Pat. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Dear ! I am so sorry you are having to go through this Pat. My thoughts and prayers are wiuth Stan.

What were his symptoms? Is the bleeding from the fall ? The reason I am asking, is that I was an ICU/CCU nurse for many years.

I sure hope he will do well. Ava will be fine.Some toys, some water, some dry food, a warm bed and she will be full and snoozing most of the time you are gone.

Do you have a neighbor who can look in on your brood while you are gone? Good vibes sent your way!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Pat)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Praying for you and your husband. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: *


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Pat, I am so sorry...Call me I will fly right down to watch the doggies for you. xoxoxo N


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no... I hope Stan will be ok. I'll be thinking of you all. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You and Stan are in my thoughts. Take care, and be safe. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for You and your Husband rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat I am so sorry, please let us know if you need help. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So sorry! Hope things turn around for the better. rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Praying for you and Stan, Pat - I hope he's better soon.
Hugs to you and your clan :huh:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh Miss Pat I am praying real hard for you. You did the right thing by calling 911 and making Mr. Stan go to the hospital. Men can be so STUBBORN and it can really do a number on us ladies who are the ones who have to worry like crazy.

Best of luck to you both at the hospital - I am sure that you need not worry about Ava; she will be ok. I bet she sleeps most of the day waking only when you get home.


hugs and kisses (and the luck of the irish to you).

erin and hunter


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lot's of prayers to you both. Pat, please be careful driving.
xoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this.........If he is at a larger hospital, they can put him in an MRI and really find out what is going on!!! Lots of prayers and love are sent your way!!!! God Bless......


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Pat I hope they can stop the bleeding. Tell him he needs to listen to you men can be such stubborn babies. rayer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry...

Praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Lots of hugs to you and your family :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my gosh. i'm so sorry,pat. you and stan will both be in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayers and thoughts rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no Pat, I hope Stan will be okay. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I am so sorry! I'll keep Stan in my prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG...Im so sorry. Praying for Stan rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm praying for both you and Stan. I'm so sorry. Sending you many hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Yikes hope everything's ok with your husband...praying for you guys...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - no, oh no!!!! Stan and Jerry can't be sick at the same time. This just isn't fair. :smpullhair: 

Seriously -- I'm really worried for you and for Stan and am praying like crazy and sending positive energy your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

You be careful and take care of yourself (as you keep reminding me) and pls give us updates when you can. :sLo_grouphug3: 

And little Ava will be fine by herself in her pen. She may not be HAPPY -- but she will be OK. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh Pat! I am so sorry. Praying that Stan is going to be ok. Please keep us updated. Lots of prayers! rayer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh My God!!! I am praying for you and your family! The Devil is so busy right now! But God is real and doesnt put anymore on you than you can bear. And I know he is goin to bring your husband through this! Amen! rayer: 

Please Keep us updated!!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh no! What made you bring Stan to the hopsital in the first place?? Stroke like symptoms or do you think falling on the cement caused the bleeding in his head??

Please keep us posted and don't worry about Ava......she'll be fine in her pen, probably sleeping away the day.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers for you and Stan, Pat. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Pat,
So sorry to hear about Stan. I am praying. Please keep us informed. We're all here to support you.... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh nooo, praying for Stan and you and all the babies. Please keep everyone updated.
I have a stubborn hubby too. Heres hoping he stays fiesty!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this :grouphug: You and Stan will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh no, Pat! I'm so sorry. Please know I am praying for Stan! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear the news...Lots of prayers and hugs to you and hope that Stan is okay soon...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Pat, I can't tell you how sorry I am and how worried I am for you and your hubby. You and he will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully, by the time you see him, he'll be doing better. Please keep us updated when you have a chance. Take care!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Know that the prayers are on the way!!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sorry. I'm praying for Stan :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh no! I wish you and your husband all the very best. 
rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Pat. I hope Stan improves rapidly!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG PAT!!! I just saw your thread and I am so sorry. Sending a ton of prayers for you and Stan your way. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How scarry, I hope Stan gets better real fast! I wish I could help with the pups!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers from me 'n Tanner 'n Frankie.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! I hope Stan will be OK :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: 

Prayers and hugs coming your way!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

im sorry for seeing this thread just now.......Sending many many prayers and good wishes your way Pat, Hope Stan recovers quickly!!!!! (((HUGS))))


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so very sorry to hear this!!! I hope that Stan will be well very soon.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Pat praying for you and Stan


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sorry. Keeping you and Stan in my prayers.

Linda


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

Sending prayers your way... rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pat, Stan & You are in my prayers!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. You did it, the prayers worked. He's gonna be ok. It seems a wire in his defibulator isn't working properly and needs to be fixed tomorrow....I guess that's what made him go into seizures and lose his balance and have lapses in memory?????????? Guess I still have questions. 

If he hadn't been so darn stubborn and just gone in the ambulance, he'd be almost better because he wouldn't have fallen and smacked his head on the cement outside the emergency room door. They transported him to the hospital in Atlantic City because he's on coumadin and his blood is very thin - not a good thing to be on when bleeding under the skin...and the A.C. hosp. has a doctor who can fix that if there's a problem.

Anyway, I'm beat.....what a long day. :shocked: 

I knew he was ok when he spoke with my daughter on the cell phone....he told her he couldn't die, cause he had to stick around to kick her a##.  Then she told him he was like a cockroach - you just can't kill them.  :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747223


> Thanks, everyone. You did it, the prayers worked. He's gonna be ok. It seems a wire in his defibulator isn't working properly and needs to be fixed tomorrow....I guess that's what made him go into seizures and lose his balance and have lapses in memory?????????? Guess I still have questions.
> 
> If he hadn't been so darn stubborn and just gone in the ambulance, he'd be almost better because he wouldn't have fallen and smacked his head on the cement outside the emergency room door. They transported him to the hospital in Atlantic City because he's on coumadin and his blood is very thin - not a good thing to be on when bleeding under the skin...and the A.C. hosp. has a doctor who can fix that if there's a problem.
> 
> ...



I am SO GLAD!!!! Whew!!
your daughter and Stan sound hysterical!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sweet music to my ears Pat~~so glad you are home and how was Ava doing when you got back??? Didn't mean to neglect Abbie and Archie but they are old hands at feeling good in their home!! You tell Stan that we all are going to kick his butt if he doesn't stop being so stubborn. :yes: :yes: He could have been home by now!!!!.......but wait and tell him that when he does get home!!! I am thrilled to hear this good news...... :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just came in on this thread and glad to see that everything is ok. What an awful fright.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank GOD! ornery is a good sign.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So glad everything is going to be OK!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, thank God Stan is alright! I was able to grab a quick glance at SM while at work today. Couldn't stick around long enough to post, but I assure you, my prayer was added to the rest. I'm so glad Stan is okay.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! What a day, Pat. It's so good to hear your news. Thanks so much for the update, as I know many of us have worried about you and Stan.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Pat, I'm just now seeing this. I am SO SORRY all this happened. But thank God Stan is going to be OK! I will definitely be keeping him in my prayers for a swift recovery. rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh wow, Pat, you had me scared with your post. I'm so glad to hear that Stan should be alright. Take care of yourself, and hopefully Stan will be fine in no time. Lots of hugs for you and the gang.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat:

I'm just seeing this - so glad he's going to be OK. Men can be so stubborn sometimes! Know that lots of warm thoughts and prayers are with you and your hubby right now. 

Maggie and Sweetness


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Pat!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Good news!!!!!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My internet has been down all day Pat, but I'll say some belated prayers for Stan,that he will be fine now & back home soon. rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat, I certainly will say a prayer for Stan's swift recovery. And for your peace of mind and heart.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:grouphug: Pat, I am so happy for you and Stan ... in hearing that he will be okay.

I'm sorry I hadn't been online until now ... otherwise, I would have been praying for you and Stan, too.

How did Ava do while you were at the hospital?

I hope you get some much needed and deserved rest. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I'm so happy to hear that Stan is doing okay. I agree he's the one that needs his butt kicked - when he's well, of course!!! Men, they can be so stubborn!!!! I will keep him in my prayers that all goes well tomorrow with the defrib fix and that he is home soon. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747223


> I knew he was ok when he spoke with my daughter on the cell phone....he told her he couldn't die, cause he had to stick around to kick her a##.  Then she told him he was like a cockroach - you just can't kill them.  :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.[/B]



I think Stan and I must be related some way....

 

Seriously Pat, I am so glad that I did not read this until now and that you have already posted that he is more or less ok (how ok can you really be when you are still in the hospital?)
Hope he is home in good shape tomorrow.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and it scared me to death! I was so glad to get to the post with your update. I'll be sending prayers for you and Stan. I hope he gets to come home soon and everything's OK. 
Big hugs for you both!
:grouphug: 

BTW if you need someone to watch Ava just send her to me, I'd give her right back ... promise!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm also just seeing this and my heart stopped in my chest when reading your post......I'm so glad to read that Stan is doing better and hope he has a swift recovery. I'm sure little Ava may have been out of sorts, but she will be so happy to be reunited with her "pack" when you are all home again. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I'm so glad to hear that Stan is going to be okay! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747223


> It seems a wire in his defibulator isn't working properly and needs to be fixed tomorrow....I guess that's what made him go into seizures and lose his balance and have lapses in memory??????????
> 
> If he hadn't been so darn stubborn and just gone in the ambulance, he'd be almost better because he wouldn't have fallen and smacked his head on the cement outside the emergency room door.[/B]


Could his seizures/memory lapse have caused him to refuse the ambulance? 

If you think this is a possibility, could you ask Stan's Dr how to deal with this if, God forbid, it should happen again?

I am so pleased that this had a positive outcome. Please take care of yourself, too, during this difficult time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 17 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747380


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747223





> I knew he was ok when he spoke with my daughter on the cell phone....he told her he couldn't die, cause he had to stick around to kick her a##.  Then she told him he was like a cockroach - you just can't kill them.  :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.[/B]



I think Stan and I must be related some way....

 

Seriously Pat, I am so glad that I did not read this until now and that you have already posted that he is more or less ok (how ok can you really be when you are still in the hospital?)
Hope he is home in good shape tomorrow.



[/B][/QUOTE]


OH NO! No....really....there can't be two of him. :smstarz: 

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Mar 18 2009, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747545


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747223





> It seems a wire in his defibulator isn't working properly and needs to be fixed tomorrow....I guess that's what made him go into seizures and lose his balance and have lapses in memory??????????
> 
> If he hadn't been so darn stubborn and just gone in the ambulance, he'd be almost better because he wouldn't have fallen and smacked his head on the cement outside the emergency room door.[/B]


Could his seizures/memory lapse have caused him to refuse the ambulance? 


[/B][/QUOTE]


Nope, not at all. He's just a stubborn...proud old man. He'd be mortified if the neighbors saw him being carried out on a stretcher. Oh, and the last time the ambulance came (about 9 years ago) - the workers who carried him were older than he was... :rofl: ....and that was funny.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Ooo no, what a scary situation. I'm so happy to hear that Stan will be fine. Hugs to you all :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby! So happy to hear Stan is on the road to recovery. 
xoxoxo


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Pat I am so happy to hear that he is ok and is back to his old self. :hugging: I will continue to keep him and you in my prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so happy to be checking in and seeing Stan is back to his old stubborn self!! Whew...what a relief! You must be giddy right now to know he's ok.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so glad it's good news I was scared to check the thread. :blush:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this thread...glad to hear the news that Stan is going to be ok !


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pat I feel so bad I am just seeing this thread. It scared me so when I saw it. I am so happy everything is alright. I will pray Stan gets released from the hospital & home soon. You must be pooped! How did Ava do while you were gone? rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank goodness he is an ornery one. The wimpy ones don't do as well! Here's to stubborn, proud, ornery husbands!
God love 'em!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 18 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747844


> Thank goodness he is an ornery one. The wimpy ones don't do as well! Here's to stubborn, proud, ornery husbands!
> God love 'em![/B]


 Yep - Stan and Jerry are a lot alike. I've always said that Jerry was too ornery to die. :biggrin: Let's pray that's still true.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay!! I'm so happy that he is doing well, Pat.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 18 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747578


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 17 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747380





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747223





> I knew he was ok when he spoke with my daughter on the cell phone....he told her he couldn't die, cause he had to stick around to kick her a##.  Then she told him he was like a cockroach - you just can't kill them.  :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.[/B]



I think Stan and I must be related some way....

 

Seriously Pat, I am so glad that I did not read this until now and that you have already posted that he is more or less ok (how ok can you really be when you are still in the hospital?)
Hope he is home in good shape tomorrow.



[/B][/QUOTE]


OH NO! No....really....there can't be two of him. :smstarz: 

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Mar 18 2009, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747545


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747223





> It seems a wire in his defibulator isn't working properly and needs to be fixed tomorrow....I guess that's what made him go into seizures and lose his balance and have lapses in memory??????????
> 
> If he hadn't been so darn stubborn and just gone in the ambulance, he'd be almost better because he wouldn't have fallen and smacked his head on the cement outside the emergency room door.[/B]


Could his seizures/memory lapse have caused him to refuse the ambulance? 


[/B][/QUOTE]


Nope, not at all. He's just a stubborn...proud old man. He'd be mortified if the neighbors saw him being carried out on a stretcher. Oh, and the last time the ambulance came (about 9 years ago) - the workers who carried him were older than he was... :rofl: ....and that was funny.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Pat, I am sooooooooo glad hubby is onory!!!! I know it can be hard on you sometimes...but it is always will puts them back on their feet. My Dad was soooo onory...oh do I have stories.

Pat, I am so happy he is coming around. :grouphug:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*OMG Pat!! I'm sooo sorry. I've just come onto SM this morning (it's the 19th here)* *- I had an 'emergency' with baby Katie*.

*Anyway I'm so glad that hubby is ok. Sending prayers and hugs now for lots of healing - you included. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: *

*Hope baby Ava was a good little girl for her mommy?? Give her a BIG hug.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage



*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad Stan is going to be ok Pat... Where in AC did they take him? I hope he gets better ASAP... cause i'm sure you are doing a lot of commuting back and forth! :smheat:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Mar 19 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748136


> I'm glad Stan is going to be ok Pat... Where in AC did they take him? I hope he gets better ASAP... cause i'm sure you are doing a lot of commuting back and forth! :smheat:[/B]



He's in Atlantic Care right in downtown A/C (next to Bally's). He ended up getting a whole new pace maker yesterday. He's sore but feels ok. I need to talk with his doctors about his head, I wasn't there then the nuerologist was in.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 19 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748155


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Mar 19 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748136





> I'm glad Stan is going to be ok Pat... Where in AC did they take him? I hope he gets better ASAP... cause i'm sure you are doing a lot of commuting back and forth! :smheat:[/B]



He's in Atlantic Care right in downtown A/C (next to Bally's). He ended up getting a whole new pace maker yesterday. He's sore but feels ok. I need to talk with his doctors about his head, I wasn't there then the nuerologist was in.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm glad to hear Stan is all re-wired and doing ok in that dept. Now if someone could get his head straightened out maybe he can come home. Sending more prayers his way Pat.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I can explain what happened pretty simply. ( I was a CCU nurse for 12 years)

To understand it first you must understand how the basic heart works. The heart is a 4 chambered pump, the 2 right side take blood and pump it from the body to the lungs the left side pumps it from the lung through the aorta to the first vessels( blood pipes) to the small heart arterties ( to give the hear oxygen & food) the next go to the brain ( to give it oxygen and food) and of course it takes the oxygen rich blood to every organ eventually in route and then the blood oxygen gets used up and the oxygen poor blood gets pumped back to the right side of the heart through the veins. From birth to death the heart never stops beating, no rests, no pauses ( unless someone stops it during open heart sugery for example). Its fairly incredible when you think about it. 

Now, to beat, the heart (pump) has an electrical system, this system keeps the beats beating in the right sequence. Its familar patterns seen on an EKG or a cardiac monitor. When someone has a flaw in their hearts electrical system that can not be fixed with medication they get a pacemaker. A pacemaker is a electronic replacement for the hearts normal pacemaker. The generator is the battery and computer part, there are also leads that are wires that go to the heart muscle and are set to send impulses to start the beat sequence. There are different kinds, some are single( atrial,or ventricular), some are both. 

Okay, this is where it gets tricky. If the electronic pacemaker malfunctions ( a wire loose, or a low battery or just malfunction) then the heart which had and original problem with beating properly may go back into its old rhythm and many times this dys-rhythmia causes the pump (heart) to not pump properly. If not enough oxygen rich blood reaches the brain, we get confused,we get pale or ashen , maybe we could get very sweaty, we get very weak or we pass out or all of the above. They could get another injury with a blow to the head too with a fall. 

In the worse case the person could die. The brain does not function well without oxygen and glucose. The beat has to be restored to a pumping friendly beat sequence to pump adequate blood to the brain, etc.

So it is imperitive that pacemakers be checked regularly. Taking a radial pulse daily each AM is prudent. And with any light-headedness, confusion, fogginess, etc the person should go to a hospital IN AN AMBULANCE and get checked. 

I hope this is not too deep. Please have your husband sit down with one of the cardiac nurses or his physician and have them explain all of this to him.

Hope Stan continues to do well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 19 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748182


> I think I can explain what happened pretty simply. ( I was a CCU nurse for 12 years)
> 
> To understand it first you must understand how the basic heart works. The heart is a 4 chambered pump, the 2 right side take blood and pump it from the body to the lungs the left side pumps it from the lung through the aorta to the first vessels( blood pipes) to the small heart arterties ( to give the hear oxygen & food) the next go to the brain ( to give it oxygen and food) and of course it takes the oxygen rich blood to every organ eventually in route and then the blood oxygen gets used up and the oxygen poor blood gets pumped back to the right side of the heart through the veins. From birth to death the heart never stops beating, no rests, no pauses ( unless someone stops it during open heart sugery for example). Its fairly incredible when you think about it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the education. If only we had known it was his heart at the time!! I have VERY good hind site, infact it's 20/20  I would have thought he would have had chest pains or feel his heart beating fast like it had before the pace maker. Well, from now on, I'm ready to call 911 on a moments notice and I'll put him in that ambulance myself if I have to :angry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat I'm so sorry this has happened and I hope Stan is much better when you get to the hospital today. Please keep us updated and there's lots of prayers being said for you and Stan.
Big Hugs to you both!
Jane


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pat - I'm so sorry. this is very scary stuff. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Stan.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 19 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748182


> I think I can explain what happened pretty simply. ( I was a CCU nurse for 12 years)
> 
> To understand it first you must understand how the basic heart works. The heart is a 4 chambered pump, the 2 right side take blood and pump it from the body to the lungs the left side pumps it from the lung through the aorta to the first vessels( blood pipes) to the small heart arterties ( to give the hear oxygen & food) the next go to the brain ( to give it oxygen and food) and of course it takes the oxygen rich blood to every organ eventually in route and then the blood oxygen gets used up and the oxygen poor blood gets pumped back to the right side of the heart through the veins. From birth to death the heart never stops beating, no rests, no pauses ( unless someone stops it during open heart sugery for example). Its fairly incredible when you think about it.
> 
> ...



Cat,

That was so kind of you to provide this information. My Mom has a pacemaker as well. Very good informative information.

Pat - Oh how I sympathize. My Dad also had heart problems and lived about an hour away from us. He called me from his home, asked me and my husband to drive to his house, to take him to the hospital...as he was having chest pains...ahhhhhhhhhhh. I nearly fell to the floor. He was INSISTENT. Oh what a bugger!!! Well, we outsmarted the stubborn guy...and called 911 told them the area my Dad was in...and to please go get him, and we would meet them..I called my Dad...HE HAD A FIT...AND 1/2. The EMT's told us, they had to drag my Dad out of the shower...oh yes, he decided to take a shower...oh boy...and he gave me...a good round for calling 911....my reaction:    

He also was caught by someone, who contacted me, going down a major highway, in his motorized chair, "It was only 3 miles away," he said. :smstarz: :smstarz: and mad at all the traffic that was getting in his way :smstarz: :smstarz: Trust me, and he had all his senses... But that's a story for another time :yes: 

So I completely understand how hard it is to take care of someone...who can be stubborn. :grouphug: Hope Stan is feeling better. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was reading your Friday, Mar. 20th update, Pat. I'm so glad his pacemaker is working well now. 
That's one hurdle out of the way. I'll be praying for his head injury to heal and for your strength.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat: 

I'm glad the pacemaker implant went well - you'll both be in my prayers until he's home and himself again! Hugs!

Maggie and Sweetness


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

lots of prayers coming your way....hugs to you


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

lots of prayers coming your way....hugs to you


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

oh my Pat, I hope Stan is feeling better soon. Please try to relax and just take things one step at a time. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Pat, you and Stan will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so very sorry to read about his problems. ((((Pat))))


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Pat - don't know how I missed this thread (other than my internet was out for a couple of days), but anyway, I'm SOOOO glad your stubborn guy has a
new pacemaker and seems to be getting back to normal. I know how scary this must have been for both of you and will be thinking of you and all the
babies! :wub: :wub: :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for your husband and you!! rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Pat I hope the news is better today Saturday. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 17 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746950


> Don't have much time, but thought I'd pop in to see if these prayers really do work.
> 
> I had to call 911 this morning for Stan - but ultimately he refused to go by ambulance. I finally got him to the hospital where he fell and crashed his head on the cement walk :new_shocked: He's so STUBBORN...I tried to get him a wheel chair and he refused!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh Pat, I am so sorry...I am just seeing the update you gave yesterday. I thought Stan was home. Oh Pat, I'm sorry, when I posted yesterday I didn't see this.

Pat, Stan will be okay...he will....and I and everyone will keep praying like crazy. I know it must be scarey...but you have so many that love and care about you and Stan....you be sure and take care of yourself too.

All the hugs in the world to you.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Pat- I've been thinking about you and Stan and praying for you two.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Still here with you Pat and still praying.

Marsha


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pat,

I hope today brings much improvement in Stan's condition. We're all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't like what I'm seeing...yet. He's confused, he thought I was his daughter today. It made me cry. If he really didn't know me, I'm crushed, if he was just saying that to be funny, it was cruel.

I don't see any personality coming from him even though he knows the answers to questions the nurses ask him. While eating lunch today he wanted to put a sugar and a lemon packet in his water to make lemonaide, only he had salt and ketsup packets.....I'd say he's confused. What happens if he doesn't get better? This is a bit too much for me to think about. 

At least I have my babies here at home to keep me going. Would someone please explain to Archie that he's not supposed to be walking around on his sore leg! He's not listening to me, and I'm gonna hate it if I have to crate him!!! :shocked:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sorry that Stan is still so ill. I'm keeping both of you in my prayers. I can't begin to imagine how hard this must be for you. :grouphug: 

Praying for Archie too, I hope his leg gets better quickly. 

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Stan is still having problems. I will pray that time will heal & bring him back to normal. rayer: I hope Archies foot gets better real soon too. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 21 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749335


> I don't like what I'm seeing...yet. He's confused, he thought I was his daughter today. It made me cry. If he really didn't know me, I'm crushed, if he was just saying that to be funny, it was cruel.
> 
> I don't see any personality coming from him even though he knows the answers to questions the nurses ask him. While eating lunch today he wanted to put a sugar and a lemon packet in his water to make lemonaide, only he had salt and ketsup packets.....I'd say he's confused. What happens if he doesn't get better? This is a bit too much for me to think about.
> 
> At least I have my babies here at home to keep me going. Would someone please explain to Archie that he's not supposed to be walking around on his sore leg! He's not listening to me, and I'm gonna hate it if I have to crate him!!! :shocked:[/B]


Pat, I am so sorry. You must be so freaked out. I hope someone can give you advice about this type of injury. Do you think you should look into having a specialist examine him or move him to a different hospital that specializes in this type of trauma? Some type of second opinion? From my own personal experiences with loved ones and illness, I know that it's very important to be a strong advocate and be proactive to ensure that all options are considered. I'm worried about you. Please know that your friends are here for you.

Debbie


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 21 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749384


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 21 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749335





> I don't like what I'm seeing...yet. He's confused, he thought I was his daughter today. It made me cry. If he really didn't know me, I'm crushed, if he was just saying that to be funny, it was cruel.
> 
> I don't see any personality coming from him even though he knows the answers to questions the nurses ask him. While eating lunch today he wanted to put a sugar and a lemon packet in his water to make lemonaide, only he had salt and ketsup packets.....I'd say he's confused. What happens if he doesn't get better? This is a bit too much for me to think about.
> 
> At least I have my babies here at home to keep me going. Would someone please explain to Archie that he's not supposed to be walking around on his sore leg! He's not listening to me, and I'm gonna hate it if I have to crate him!!! :shocked:[/B]


Pat, I am so sorry. You must be so freaked out. I hope someone can give you advice about this type of injury. Do you think you should look into having a specialist examine him or move him to a different hospital that specializes in this type of trauma? Some type of second opinion? From my own personal experiences with loved ones and illness, I know that it's very important to be a strong advocate and be proactive to ensure that all options are considered. I'm worried about you. Please know that your friends are here for you.

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]


Completely agree. You can never be too pushy as far as I'm concerned. I'm so sorry things aren't not progressing as you'd like. The brain is such a fragile thing. You're both in my thoughts and prayers....you've been through too much lately. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Still praying hard for Stan, and for you. Brain injuries are so hard to deal with. It is a roller coaster ride for sure ... good news one hour, bad news the next hour. I've had some personal experience with a loved one with a closed head brain injury, so I sorta know what you are going through. Please take care of yourself during this time and find some peace knowing that many prayers are being said for Stan. God is good, and is still in the business of healing. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 21 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749392


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 21 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749384





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 21 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749335





> I don't like what I'm seeing...yet. He's confused, he thought I was his daughter today. It made me cry. If he really didn't know me, I'm crushed, if he was just saying that to be funny, it was cruel.
> 
> I don't see any personality coming from him even though he knows the answers to questions the nurses ask him. While eating lunch today he wanted to put a sugar and a lemon packet in his water to make lemonaide, only he had salt and ketsup packets.....I'd say he's confused. What happens if he doesn't get better? This is a bit too much for me to think about.
> 
> At least I have my babies here at home to keep me going. Would someone please explain to Archie that he's not supposed to be walking around on his sore leg! He's not listening to me, and I'm gonna hate it if I have to crate him!!! :shocked:[/B]


Pat, I am so sorry. You must be so freaked out. I hope someone can give you advice about this type of injury. Do you think you should look into having a specialist examine him or move him to a different hospital that specializes in this type of trauma? Some type of second opinion? From my own personal experiences with loved ones and illness, I know that it's very important to be a strong advocate and be proactive to ensure that all options are considered. I'm worried about you. Please know that your friends are here for you.

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]


Completely agree. You can never be too pushy as far as I'm concerned. I'm so sorry things aren't not progressing as you'd like. The brain is such a fragile thing. You're both in my thoughts and prayers....you've been through too much lately. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Agree with both - demand the best for your husband. You know this is not right and that something is wrong. Many prayers and hugs are headed your way.

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Pat, I'm still praying for you and Stan...I'll add Archie to the prayers as well. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

You have both been through so much lately. Take care of yourself, and know we are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug: 's your way. I hope Stan feels better soon.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Pat,
Thanks for the update. I am lifting you up in prayer. I pray God gives you the strength you need to get through each day. I am so sorry about Stan.
Please keep us informed and know you are in all of our prayers....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 21 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749335


> I don't like what I'm seeing...yet. He's confused, he thought I was his daughter today. It made me cry. If he really didn't know me, I'm crushed, if he was just saying that to be funny, it was cruel.
> 
> I don't see any personality coming from him even though he knows the answers to questions the nurses ask him. While eating lunch today he wanted to put a sugar and a lemon packet in his water to make lemonaide, only he had salt and ketsup packets.....I'd say he's confused. What happens if he doesn't get better? This is a bit too much for me to think about.
> 
> At least I have my babies here at home to keep me going. Would someone please explain to Archie that he's not supposed to be walking around on his sore leg! He's not listening to me, and I'm gonna hate it if I have to crate him!!! :shocked:[/B]


Oh, Pat, I am so sorry to hear this. I can only imagine how frightening and stressful this must be for you. I agree with others who suggest you get a second opinion from a specialist.

My prayers continue for you and Stan. And, for Archie ... that his foot gets better. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

okay it's 3/22......we are worried. An update please??? :grouphug: :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pat, 

When my husband had his seizures and hit his head he too refused to go to the hospital. He did not have bleeding on the brain but he did have what they thought was a little swelling. The confusion is very common. The best thing to do (not medical advice but my own advice) is to simply correct his mistake without making a big deal of it. When I used to try to correct Josh he would get upset and even more frustrated. Also, talk to his doctors! They should be told about each and every one of these instances. I started keeping a journal in the hospital room and made it clear to the nurses that if he appeared or acted confused while I was out (waking Hunter, grabbing lunch, making a call, etc) they were to write it in the journal. Then when I got together with the doctor I was able to give him times and what he was confused about.

You are in my prayers as is your husband.

-- Erin


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 22 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749707


> Pat,
> 
> When my husband had his seizures and hit his head he too refused to go to the hospital. He did not have bleeding on the brain but he did have what they thought was a little swelling. The confusion is very common. The best thing to do (not medical advice but my own advice) is to simply correct his mistake without making a big deal of it. When I used to try to correct Josh he would get upset and even more frustrated. Also, talk to his doctors! They should be told about each and every one of these instances. I started keeping a journal in the hospital room and made it clear to the nurses that if he appeared or acted confused while I was out (waking Hunter, grabbing lunch, making a call, etc) they were to write it in the journal. Then when I got together with the doctor I was able to give him times and what he was confused about.
> 
> ...



Erin, I didn't have to correct him today, he seemed so much better!!! The funny thing is, he doesn't seem to know he had been worse....

I am going to call his doctor tomorrow morning and see what he thinks. I am keeping a journal of each day...more for myself for reference I guess, but it may come in handy one day.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad your husband is improving, that's such good news.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 22 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749721


> I didn't have to correct him today, he seemed so much better!!! I am going to call his doctor tomorrow morning and see what he thinks.[/B]


Whew _::wiping brow::_ excellent news Pat. I pray that he continues to improve and to do it quickly! He needs to come home. He has a new baby to raise and Archie needs his Daddy because of his owie. Plus you need him too.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pat, I hope Stan continues to improve. What a roller coaster ride you've been on. I think it's time for things to settle down. I'll be praying that Stan gets well soon and comes home. Take care of yourself, my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg Pat, I thought Stan was back home. Now I am really worried. I'll be praying for all of you. HUGS to you my friend.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat that's a good sign...glad to hear he is showing progress :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He won't be home any time soon, I know that. I don't know yet how long he'll be in the hospital, but he'll go directly to rehab after that. Once I know he's ok and that he'll get better.....I might just start enjoying my time alone :blush: :yes: :thumbsup: PUPPY PARTY!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Prayers coming your way, Pat and Stan. rayer: Glad he is doing better. I do agree with the others as far as demanding the best for him in the hospital. Patients do need strong advocates in there these days.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 22 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749780


> He won't be home any time soon, I know that. I don't know yet how long he'll be in the hospital, but he'll go directly to rehab after that. Once I know he's ok and that he'll get better.....I might just start enjoying my time alone :blush: :yes: :thumbsup: PUPPY PARTY![/B]


Here's hoping and praying you'll be enjoying that puppy party very soon!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Stan is showing some improvement, Pat, and hope he continues to make progress so he can get back to his normal life with you and all the babies. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Continued prayers for Stan. I'm so glad to hear he is improving each day. Tell Archie to nurse his foot....he and Tink have to be the men of the house for right now! 

PS....was standing in line at Whole Foods yesterday and lo and behold there is Bark Magazine....I open it up to the exact page that Archie was on!!!! I told my husband that I know Archie and showed him his picture! I felt so cool....like I knew a celebrity lol!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 23 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750008


> was standing in line at Whole Foods yesterday and lo and behold there is Bark Magazine....I open it up to the exact page that Archie was on!!!! I told my husband that I know Archie and showed him his picture! I felt so cool....like I knew a celebrity lol!!!![/B]



:chili: That's my guy! He IS a star.....my star, that is :tender: 


As for Stan, he wasn't good again yesterday. Guess it'll take a long time yet... :smcry:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I havent been on SM in a few days... so i'm just getting the update. I'm sorry Pat... i know its a tough time right now for you... you and stan are in my prayers rayer: I hope there is an improvement today. Wish i could help you out babysitting.
hang in there Pat... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

